# Indoor Antenna help.



## mkstretch (Aug 11, 2007)

I live on long island NY, and was looking for a good indoor HDTV antenna that will get all the HD channels 2-13 at least. I have an RCa ANT301 which only really gets 2 and 5. Thanks Much.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Gona need more info, are you sure you need 2-13 for HD, no such a thing as a HD ant. For VHF 2-13 it need to have long elements.
Look at antennaweb, put in your address it will tell you what is needed


----------

